# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Get pumped labs

## guitarzan

Anyone hear of these folks? They have good ratings on the reviews site, and claim to be domestic. However, they only take bitcoin

----------


## Aesthetix01

I know this is an older thread but I'm also curious about this, they have a ton of positive reviews but I've never personally heard of them nor has my buddy...anyone have feedback on them good or bad?

----------


## stacktt

i was going to place an order soon to that lab. the 3 day shipping is what really had me interested

----------


## Aesthetix01

Have you ordered from them at all or know anyone personally that has because the three day guaranteed shipping is what sounded alittle off to me also I couldn't find any negative reviews for them which again is a little weird also most of the positive reviews say almost the exact same thing maybe I just have Hard time trusting something like that and they are actually legitimate either way would love to hear from someone who's experienced them good or bad?

----------


## stacktt

> Have you ordered from them at all or know anyone personally that has because the three day guaranteed shipping is what sounded alittle off to me also I couldn't find any negative reviews for them which again is a little weird also most of the positive reviews say almost the exact same thing maybe I just have Hard time trusting something like that and they are actually legitimate either way would love to hear from someone who's experienced them good or bad?


well its at the top spot for US domestic. like pharmacom is top for international. my friend ordered from pharmacom and got something not long ago. roll the dice, man.

----------


## TRA

They got a decent rating on eroids dot com.

----------


## Aesthetix01

I guess I'll try them out and see how it goes and I'll write a review...I'll order tonight so if anyone sees this before then and knows something I don't please let me know

----------


## stacktt

> I guess I'll try them out and see how it goes and I'll write a review...I'll order tonight so if anyone sees this before then and knows something I don't please let me know


....

----------


## jstone

3 day shipping is nothing special for domestic, if it takes much longer than 3 days after donation is received it's a security measure.

----------


## oneyeardown

Can someone private message me and let me know what their exoerience was with this company? My domestic got shut down and need a new one.

----------


## stacktt

....

----------


## jstone

[QUOTE=stacktt;7326000]theyre good 2 go![/QUOTE

Just because they delivered doesn't mean there good to go.

----------


## marcus300

Stay clear and also members pming you offering you a good source.

----------


## stacktt

> Stay clear and also members pming you offering you a good source.


explain?

----------


## stacktt

...........

----------


## guitarzan

> Stay clear and also members pming you offering you a good source.


I will take your advice, no explanation needed. I'm sure you wouldn't say it without a good reason. Since posting I have found a good domestic source

----------


## guitarzan

Dos post

----------


## stacktt

.........

----------


## stacktt

> I will take your advice, no explanation needed. I'm sure you wouldn't say it without a good reason. Since posting I have found a good domestic source


lol everything i got from them is legit but go ahead and take his advice. cant even explain why lmfao

----------


## guitarzan

> lol everything i got from them is legit but go ahead and take his advice. cant even explain why lmfao


I have enough respect for Marcus's to trust his opinion without a explanation. Just because you have gotten what you believe to be legit gear doesn't make them a legit source

----------


## marcus300

> lol everything i got from them is legit but go ahead and take his advice. cant even explain why lmfao


Your just a pawn in a huge business you have no idea about at your age. 
Do you really know how UGL's operate, 
do you know how they get good reviews,
do you know how they get customers to rep for them?
do you know why there are so many mixed reviews on UGL's
do you know some people on this site and many other make it their job to promote certain bad UGL's? 
do you know how they scam and selectively scam people?
do you know I get a ton of emails/pm's from various members on here and from other sites telling me about certain ugl's and what products they are knocking out?
do you know many change their names and everyone thinks they a new found lab whats knocking out some decent gear.
do you know ive been taking steroids longer than you have been alive and have a vast knowledge and independent feedback from many different people. So when I get a lot of feedback from various guys who are trying certain sources and they constantly come back bad or underdosed or scammed, I always comment.
UGL's are an underground lab to earn money end of story and they have ways and means far beyond what you could think of how they do this.
All I ask is be careful and even though you may have good gear and I must question what you may think is good gear.
Please don't take offence to anything ive said you just need to know how things operate and I am sorry but I cant fully go into detail on here but trust me "Get pumped Labs" come on they couldn't even come up with a good name. 
If you had great results that's great to here but that doesn't mean that they are good lab, do you really know what good gear is? no offence here and also how do we know your not a rep or I shouldn't say rep, I would say someone being used to pump a certain labs for free gear, that's a good old one, who knows I hope you aren't because it will kick you in the arse.

----------


## stacktt

ok man no offense taken
just OP asks about the same source i was interested in at the time
even Aesthetix01 up there was interested and told me he placed an order (which was probably a lie because he never got back to me on that part)
so fuck it. i went ahead and did it. i rolled the dice 
everything got to me within 3 days like it said it would
my friend who has gyno took the aromasin and it worked
havent taken the nolva yet im only 2 weeks into sustanon cycle
bought a lab max kit to see if the dbol was legit. it is. 
im not a rep for anyone. OP asked some questions that i was also wondering
and i found some answers for him
this forum is so hostile sometimes

----------


## TRA

> this forum is so hostile sometimes


It really isn't hostile. You just need to hang around and get to know people and how they communicate. The main underlying theme is here is one of helpfulness and sharing of knowledge. It's easy to get our shorts twisted in a quick internet exchange. Just look past that and distill out the great information available here!

----------


## marcus300

> ok man no offense taken
> just OP asks about the same source i was interested in at the time
> even Aesthetix01 up there was interested and told me he placed an order (which was probably a lie because he never got back to me on that part)
> so fuck it. i went ahead and did it. i rolled the dice 
> everything got to me within 3 days like it said it would
> my friend who has gyno took the aromasin and it worked
> havent taken the nolva yet im only 2 weeks into sustanon cycle
> bought a lab max kit to see if the dbol was legit. it is. 
> im not a rep for anyone. OP asked some questions that i was also wondering
> ...


Fair enough but your comments did appear to be hostile to me for not responding so maybe think before writing in future, but my post wasn't meant to be anything more than information for you, the OP and the rest of the members. I'm glad you was lucky with your purchase

----------


## *Admin*

Lets remember that members are looking out for one another and sometimes that means things can be taken the wrong way... I don't think anyone meant anything harsh by what was said... 

Have a good day!

----------


## Aesthetix01

I actually wasn't lying about my purchase I just am not as active as I'd like to be at work I don't have great service and once I'm home it's wife and kids time so I don't always have time to get back in a timely manner like I would like now I purchased a stack from them I'm 3 weeks in today and I've had zero results obviously any big gains would come alittle later but even pumps are not there like in the shins when you walk while on tren atleast for me and buddies who have cycled 100% legit gear before I've done this same cycle with the legit gear before and noticed it by this time in the cycle especially with tren ace, I'm not saying yet that it's bunk but maybe just severally underdosed I'm doing blood work this weekend and once I hit 5 weeks in I'll post a full review nothing against you stackt I'm not implying you are a rep or anything of that nature maybe you got legit gear and I got fucked over...I'm not one to call someone out without legitimate proof so like I said I'll do a full review in a few weeks but as it stands for at least what I ordered I'm leaning towards it being bunk so take that as you will it's not meant to be offensive or too call you out like I stated but im simply stating upfront what my opinion is as of now...I'm no genuis in the world of gear hell it could even be that my other cycles were creame of the crop and this is sub par I just don't know as of now

----------


## stacktt

> I actually wasn't lying about my purchase I just am not as active as I'd like to be at work I don't have great service and once I'm home it's wife and kids time so I don't always have time to get back in a timely manner like I would like now I purchased a stack from them I'm 3 weeks in today and I've had zero results obviously any big gains would come alittle later but even pumps are not there like in the shins when you walk while on tren atleast for me and buddies who have cycled 100% legit gear before I've done this same cycle with the legit gear before and noticed it by this time in the cycle especially with tren ace, I'm not saying yet that it's bunk but maybe just severally underdosed I'm doing blood work this weekend and once I hit 5 weeks in I'll post a full review nothing against you stackt I'm not implying you are a rep or anything of that nature maybe you got legit gear and I got fucked over...I'm not one to call someone out without legitimate proof so like I said I'll do a full review in a few weeks but as it stands for at least what I ordered I'm leaning towards it being bunk so take that as you will it's not meant to be offensive or too call you out like I stated but im simply stating upfront what my opinion is as of now...I'm no genuis in the world of gear hell it could even be that my other cycles were creame of the crop and this is sub par I just don't know as of now


That sucks your gear might be bunk. I haven't even touched my stuff yet as I'm using another brand for my cycle. I have no problem getting legit gear from people I know. Ancillaries on the other hand are harder to come across.
So far, 3 weeks in I haven't needed any of my aromasin . Pumps are unreal atm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## unckle

This was a good read. I was wondering about this site. Been out so long I consider myself to be new to the game. And the written word is always difficult due to the loss of tone and tenor. But the info is what I seek.

----------


## frostyrector12

ISO of biotech pharma

----------


## stacktt

Switched over to gpl sustanon after my other vial ran out. Has some pip but not bad.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## pierced456

Eive been curious about this UGL. They rate high on some source boards for usa domestic. PCOM has a domestic option now but God dam the prices are high. Are there any labmax tests on this source?

----------


## almostgone

> Eive been curious about this UGL. They rate high on some source boards for usa domestic. PCOM has a domestic option now but God dam the prices are high. Are there any labmax tests on this source?


You may already know this, but Labmax can be notoriously unreliable. I've seen people call out a source saying their products were bunk only to find out via mass spec of a sample (out of the very vial in question), that the Labmax test was at fault.
Your best option is to seek out legit pharmaceutical product. 
If you can't find that, there are a few honest UGLs out there, but they generally are private and they are at the mercy of their raw supplier.

----------


## stacktt

> Eive been curious about this UGL. They rate high on some source boards for usa domestic. PCOM has a domestic option now but God dam the prices are high. Are there any labmax tests on this source?


The sustanon is good just really bad pip sometimes. Probably from the solvents they use

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## pierced456

> You may already know this, but Labmax can be notoriously unreliable. I've seen people call out a source saying their products were bunk only to find out via mass spec of a sample (out of the very vial in question), that the Labmax test was at fault.
> Your best option is to seek out legit pharmaceutical product. 
> If you can't find that, there are a few honest UGLs out there, but they generally are private and they are at the mercy of their raw supplier.


I never see or hear of ligit pharmaceutical gear. Not sence the days of gear flowing across the border from Mexico.

----------


## almostgone

> I never see or hear of ligit pharmaceutical gear. Not sence the days of gear flowing across the border from Mexico.


It's out there..

----------


## Obs

I would love me sum farm grade tren ! Mmmmm lol

----------


## Clove1234

> I would love me sum farm grade tren! Mmmmm lol


Any follow up on this? Interested in them myself

----------


## Gaynz37

Trash. Why do ppl waste their time with Cheap Bathtub AAS? Spend a couple extra bucks, get real Pharm Grade Gear, and grow like a fucking animal. Saving 50 bucks on a Cycle, or even a couple hundred is nothing when it comes to getting real AAS. I will never buy a UGL brand ever again. If I cant pay for a real Cycle, then Im not fucking with it. Food for Thought. Think about it. You may get some good shit once or twice, now they got ya, so they will underdose and youll never know, cause most dont get bloods to prove their shit is trash. Stay away from it. My 2 cents. Im new, but not dumb. Flame away....

----------


## ToddNC

Researching this UGL brought me here. Does anyone else have any further info on their legitimacy? Ive bought bitcoin and ready to send... but still hesitant. Im waiting until i find out more. I would love pharmagrade but dont have any sources at all. My gym owner turned me on to getpumped but im not even sure if i trust him. Thanks guys

----------


## stacktt

> Researching this UGL brought me here. Does anyone else have any further info on their legitimacy? Ive bought bitcoin and ready to send... but still hesitant. Im waiting until i find out more. I would love pharmagrade but dont have any sources at all. My gym owner turned me on to getpumped but im not even sure if i trust him. Thanks guys


Test is good. I'm still shut down about to start get pumped nolva for pct

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

----------


## Clove1234

Better get some clomid too

----------


## Sixguns

Just came across GP site. Is it any good? Cheap compared to others I’ve looked at.

----------


## Harley10

Can you help me out with a good domestic?

----------


## Harley10

Can you possibly refer me to a decent domestic ugl?

----------


## Clove1234

Not a source website

----------

